# Machinemaster CNC Conversion question



## lawlessman (Aug 17, 2013)

I installed a Machinemaster CNC semi-conversion kit on my Bridgeport BOSS 5 in about 2000, and have been fairly satisfied with it ever since. It has its' quirks, but is essentially almost everything I need with a few exceptions. There was a period in the early 2000's that you could subscribe to online support, but that ended some time ago. I have tried to find any support groups or forums dedicated to the users of the Machinemaster conversions, and have had little luck. Most of the original users have gone the full conversion route or switched to one of the other control software packages. I don't want to go to that extreme as I don't know how many more years I'm going to be using the machine, but, I would like to iron out a few wrinkles that cause me some grief. Does anyone know of a dedicated forum or support group for the 2000-era Machinemaster conversion? Or, does anyone know who, if anyone, is supporting or upgrading the software (originally listed as Version CAFCA31U by Slo-Motion Controls, Inc.)? Any assistance would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------

